# Can acetic acid be used in place of BW in all cases?



## teezhay (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm aware it can significantly enhance the shelf life of IGF, but I'm looking to use it with Ipamorelin, and perhaps CJC-1295. What would be the consequences of doing so?


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 6, 2012)

I never use aa.I us these peptides up in 2 weeks so no worries.I dont even use aa in my igf-1LR3 or igf-1 DES


----------



## zigmanstank (Jan 13, 2012)

I heard Bac water is fine if used withing a month.


----------



## darkrid3r (Jan 13, 2012)

zigmanstank said:


> I heard Bac water is fine if used withing a month.


 
Yes Bac is fine because it has BA in it, Steril water has no BA and will not inhibit growth of bacteria.


----------



## TwisT (Jan 14, 2012)

darkrid3r said:


> Yes Bac is fine because it has BA in it, Steril water has no BA and will not inhibit growth of bacteria.



The BW BA debate doesnt much relate to bacterial growth, its about degradation of the amino chain. It is known that BW will begin degradation of certain peptide bonds at an early stage.


----------



## darkrid3r (Jan 15, 2012)

TwisT said:


> The BW BA debate doesnt much relate to bacterial growth, its about degradation of the amino chain. It is known that BW will begin degradation of certain peptide bonds at an early stage.


 
I have never herd this, have any articles or anything I can read to educate myself on it?


----------



## bobby6638 (Jan 15, 2012)

TwisT said:


> The BW BA debate doesnt much relate to bacterial growth, its about degradation of the amino chain. It is known that BW will begin degradation of certain peptide bonds at an early stage.





from my reading & info from vets  I  agree with twist,,,   I am told with BAC  it will degrade much faster..
I get different time's.  some say a few days others say a few weeks..  If using IGF if using small vial's  (ie 100mcg  which i have)  I use BAC because it is gone in 2 days..

I am getting 1mg vials of igf so i will use AA because it will last at least 10 days & i want to be sure it is good..

IMPA & CJC  are ok with BAC  as I amtold they do not degrade as fast as IGF..

hope this helped


----------



## SFW (Feb 26, 2012)

zigmanstank said:


> I heard Bac water is fine if used withing a month.


 

Bump


Ive pretty much always thought so as well, until just 2 seconds ago.


----------

